# Riding between Baltimore and DC



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

A small group of folks is interested in biking from Baltimore to DC for a DC United match sometime this fall, and we've tried to find the best (safest) route to take. Right now it looks like Route 1 is the way to go. Anyone done this ride and have any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Lowecifer said:


> A small group of folks is interested in biking from Baltimore to DC for a DC United match sometime this fall, and we've tried to find the best (safest) route to take. Right now it looks like Route 1 is the way to go. Anyone done this ride and have any advice?
> 
> Thanks.



Exactly where would you start the ride? Also, how much extra mileage would you tolerate for a better route? I never have ridden directly from Downtown Baltimore to DC, but I think that a fairly direct route may not be the most pleasant one. I have ridden from Downtown Baltimore to Annapolis several times and I yet have been able to find a decent route from Downtown to the south or southwest. Route 1 probably is the way to go if you want a fairly direct route. But, if you are flexible, you may want to think about starting someplace like Ellicott City, cutting across Howard County and Montgomery County and coming into DC from the north via Rock Creek Park (Beach Drive).


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

We'll start Downtown.

We are looking to keep it fairly direct, but your alternate route is intriguing as well.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

*AYH Touring book*

If you can find a copy of the American Youth Hostels book, there is a route from DC to Baltimore. It basically goes from Union Station to the Inner Harbor. The book might hard to find though.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

There's a route with cue sheet and map on bikewashington.org. I've only done it as far north as Arundel Mills, though (wright rd, precisely). That stretch is pretty good. I can get you from Greenbelt to RFK on a convoluted and only sometimes sketchy route. I rode Route 1 in to DC from Jessup, almost, and it was one of the most unpleasant rides I've ever done. There is no shoulder once you get into PG County, except in Beltsville. Dangerous and ugly = no fun.


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

I drove the route yesterday, by accident really. My son had fallen asleep in his carseat, and he desperately needed a nap, so kept going past Patapsco State Park on Rt. 1 and ended up at the IKEA by the beltway. There are some really nasty stretches on Rt. 1!!

I think I'm going to modify the route a bit, and will check that site for some help (thanks OverStuffed).

If any other cycling/football crossover fans want to join us, we'd be happy for the company.


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks again for that link. That route looks terrific, and I think we'll use most of it. I'd love to hear your route from Greenbelt to RFK.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Gimme a day or so. It's mostly on the Anacostia tributaries, which are hard to describe, and don't show up on most maps. You can download the map of those at mncppc.org, make sure you get the PG county side. I'll send you the last leg later.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Confusing part 1: Getting on the bike paths

Continue south on Cherrywood past the Metro Station to Greenbelt Rd (MD 193)
Turn Right on Greenbelt Rd--you can stay in the parking lots, or on the sidewalk
Take the next right on Branchville Rd.
Branchville Rd bends around underneath Greenbelt Rd and turns into Ballew Ave, but it doesn't matter, there's nowhere else to go. Then it crosses Berwyn Rd and turns into 55th Ave. Keep going straight.
At the end of the street, you'll get to Lake Artemesia. After the gate, stay to the left. There will be two more entrances to the park on the left, take the second one--it should be marked Northeast Branch Trail. (It might be marked Paint Branch, though)
On Northeast Branch, turn right. You are now following the Northeast Branch downstream.
Follow the trail all the way to Bladensburg Rd.
As it goes underneath Alt US 1, there are a couple turnoffs. DON'T TAKE THEM. Keep going, it'll bend left over a bridge and the next road is Bladensburg.
Turn right on Bladensburg. Now you're on a busy, annoying and fast road, but it has to be done. Take Bladensburg into DC, past South Dakota and New York Aves., past the Arboretum.
After the National Arboretum, turn left on 17th St.
Turn left at East Capitol.
When you get to the stadium, you'll be facing the main entrance. There's a bike rack at Gate F to the left of the main gate. I think if you stay on the road outside the stadium, you can ride down to it, or you can lock up on a sign, which I've also done.

The whole street section after the trail is pretty sketchy. I've never had any problems, though. (One flat one time, though) Just make sure you know where you're going. You should check all the maps. There should be a map of Lake Artemesia on the MNCPPC website (PG County Parks). Good luck.


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

Much appreciated!


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

One last question... What's the surface like on these trails? I've got cyclocross tires, but some of my companions are on pretty standard rode tires. Were you on a standard road bike?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

They're all paved. Some sections are rougher than others, but that's par for the course on streets and roads, too. I've ridden them with no problems on 23s, 25s, 28s, 32s and 35s.


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool. Shouldn't be a problem then. Thanks again for all the tips.


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

Rode out to BWI Rail stop Saturday morning using the suggested route from bikewashingon.org. It was great. There are a fair number of railroad crossings at the beginning, but it smoothed out pretty quickly.

I only had two hours, so a buddy and I turned around at the Rail station to head back into the city. Might stretch it out another 5-10 miles next time.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

There are a couple of sections that require attention. Race Rd jogs at 100, 175 and 32. It's described well here. You may want to drive it just to be familiar with it. The other place to get confused is between 197 and Powder Mill Rd. (212) I just remember turns not being where I expected. The route description has been improved a lot since I first rode it, though.

I just looked at it for the first time this morning. The route into Union Station is a lot nicer than what I gave you (shortest way to RFK), and in general there is more room on those roads than on the ones I suggested. It'll add some miles, but it's not a bad idea.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i grew up in Laurel and have ridden many thousands of miles between Baltimore and DC. i would forego the BWI trail routing following West Nursery Road off of Hammond's Ferry. this will take you to River / Furnace Road and then onto Race Road making for a much more scenic and remote ride - ie: no roller bladers or small kids to avoid on the BWI trail. 

Race Road requires a left then right at Hanover Road. Race Road used to cross 176 until they built Rt 100 - now you need to go right at Park Cirlce Dr to cross Rt 100 on Coca-Cola Drive (named so because a bottling plant was going to be located there but decided the tax break wasn't good enough). Once across Rt 100, turn right onto old 176 and the left onto Forest Drive - a very rural route that sets a group up better for making the turn onto Brock Bridge...

the site has you follow Race Road, but where it joins 175 there is an exit ramp from the BW Parkway with a limited merge lane and a brick building 5 feet from the white line - there is NO ROOM for error given the limited sight down the exit ramp and the cars doing a very fast 40mph (70!) in this area. Brock Bridge would be a left and it is a bit tricky to judge traffic coming out of the curve by the school as well as getting from the right shoulder to the left turn lane. i stopped using Race Road after a very close call with a teenaged maniac.

Forest becomes Wigley and ends at a stoplight at 175 - turn left and then right onto Brock Bridge and follow to the end (hold your nose as you go up the hill past the trash transfer site). make a right onto Guilford and then a left onto Dorsey Run, cross 32 and then the railroad bridge and then make a left onto Brock Bridge. the road will have gravel on it at this turn so be careful.

the rest of the route looks good - Odell is a fast, fun road - it used to be narrower by the Armory and had a better hill - oh well. At the 4 way intersection at the top of the hill on Odell, turn left on Old Baltimore Pike - it;s a better intersection and saves a little bit. you'll see the second Washington was here sign at the 4 way on the hill. Edmonston is very heavily travelled, but has a wide shoulder - use caution at Sunnyside Road - the pavement is well rutted from heavy trucks and hot days.

-steve


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

asciibaron-

Thanks very much for the additional advice. A friend and I rode the route out to where Coca Cola Dr. Crosses 100 on Saturday. Race road between Hanover and Park Circle Dr. is quite nice. I'll give that alternate route a shot.

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

Steve-

I used your alternate directions on Saturday. They were great, thanks. I enjoyed the ride between River Road and Race Road on Furnace Avenue. Almost got hit by a low-flying owl, which was cool.

The Forest/Wigley alternate was much safer in my opinion than Race from 100 to 175, so that was very welcome, though riding on a single speed was tough on that incline starting at Montevideo. I'm still rounding into shape.

In all, we did 40 miles on Saturday which was only 8 miles short of our total route, so we're feeling pretty good about the ride in the fall.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i was just looking at google maps of the places i used to ride - i can't believe how far i used to ride. i didn't get my driver's license until i was nearly 17 and i used to ride everywhere. there was a time that i thought riding my bike 6 miles to work was a big deal. within a year, i was riding 60 miles. today i can barely cover 20 before i'm exhausted.

keep me posted on the big ride in the fall - i'd like to jump in a for few miles as you pass through.


----------



## mikeman (Sep 17, 2005)

Lowecifer said:


> Steve-
> 
> I used your alternate directions on Saturday. They were great, thanks. I enjoyed the ride between River Road and Race Road on Furnace Avenue. Almost got hit by a low-flying owl, which was cool.
> 
> ...


 http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=382969

Check out my google map. I would take Brockbridge for quite some way as it is a pretty good route.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

mikeman - 

- the left off of 410 on 43rd Ave is a very dangerous idea
- there is no road crossing the tracks at Rt1 and Old Baltimore Pike (take Sunnyside to Edmonston instead)
- the left onto Race Road on 175 will prove very dangerous - you can not see the cars coming off the Parkway and there is no turn lane
- have you even riding on Frederick Ave (144) inside I-695?
- W. Baltimore Street is one way - not sure which direction you're heading


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

asciibaron said:


> mikeman -
> 
> - - have you even riding on Frederick Ave (144) inside I-695?
> - W. Baltimore Street is one way - not sure which direction you're heading



Frederick Avenue inside I-695 is very sketchy. The same is true of West Baltimore Street west of MLK Blvd (that is west of the edge of Downtown Baltimore). These neighborhoods are drug-infested, crime areas in which daytime killings are not unknown. That being said, if you ride early enough in the day (say before 11:00 a.m.), ride quickly, and under no circumstances look at any apparent illigal activity, you probably will be OK. Riding with a friend probably would be a good idea, too. Although the neighborhoods are not much better, I probably would leave Downtown Baltimore via Washington Boulevard and stay on it. Or take Washington Boulevard to Hollins Ferry Road to the last cross road (the map says Halethorpe Farms -- but I haven't been down there for a long time) and get back to Washington Boulevard.

Insofar as the direction of Baltimore Street is concerned, parts of it are two-way and others are one-way eastbound. If you want to go westbound, go one block south and take Lombard.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=383083.

try this route

-High Tech Dr does not really connect to Hanover Road, yet. it has been barricaded and unpaved for a few years
-between Lakeland and Paint Branch Pkwy is the College Park Trolley Trail
-Rivertech Ct does not deadend - it connects to Lafayette via a parking lot at the old ERCO airplane factory
-Lafayette goes under 410 and passes Dumm's - a local place to get a drink 
-there is a steep hill on Decatur at the railroad crossing - becareful crossing the tracks


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

*College Park to RFK*

I commute daily from Cap. Hill to College Park. I would suggest not taking the trails from Greenbelt on down as others suggest, because they're very winding and will be in bad shape if there has been any rainfall whatsoever. I don't know how you'd get from the beltway to south college park safely (I wouldn't suggest route 1), but from south college park, I take route 1 (which turns into rhode island) all the way to montana, left on montana, cross over NY ave onto West Virginia, the left on 8th. You can turn left on Independence Ave, which will take you right out to the stadium.

In my experience, this route is better than the one suggested by bikewashington.com (roads are really bumpy), or the bladensburg route (sketchy neighborhoods, fast traffic, bumpy road). Rhode Island is really smooth, and has a nice right lane to ride in.

If you would, post the route after you do it; it would be interesting to do some weekend.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

mschol17 said:


> I don't know how you'd get from the beltway to south college park safely


see the route i posted - this seems to me to be the better alternative to duking it ot with traffic on Rt 1 at Riverdale and Hyattsville. it also avoids the traffic circle at Mt. Rainer - a huge hassle if there is a Metrobus ahead of you (and there always seems to be one).


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

*I'll try it*

I've been looking for a smart way to avoid hyattsville/riverdale route 1, so I'll try your route this evening and see how I like it. Thanks.


----------



## mikeman (Sep 17, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=383083.
> 
> try this route
> 
> ...


High Tech Dr now connects to Hanover Road and takes you to Coca Cola. This is a 2006 development.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

mikeman said:


> High Tech Dr now connects to Hanover Road and takes you to Coca Cola. This is a 2006 development.


thanks for the update - been awhile since i've been over there - i used to ride my MTB back there before they built the business park. Race Road is more scenic, i'll continue to use that route


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

*I don't know...*

I took the alternate route via Bladensburg and South Dakota last night; 3 miles and 10 minutes longer. I think the river road to Decatur route is fine to bypass Route 1, but one should just cut over to Rhode Island instead of riding on Bladensburg (where people drive 50 mph) and South Dakota. Rhode Island at least has a nice shoulder all the way up to Montana. 

The traffic circle isn't bad at all; it isn't exactly the roundabout around the Arc d'Triomphe.


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 27, 2006)

Just an update...

Will be doing my ride on October 7th.

This was the route my group finally decided on.

I will bring my camera and hopefully have a nice travelogue to present after the fact. Thanks for all the help.


----------

